# Audrey wont come near me ??



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

For some reason unknown to me Audrey my 6 month old siamese will not come to me, if i call her she will come let me quickly stroke her but then moves away not letting me cuddle or pick her up . This is very strange as she was fine yesterday and all before this  the only thing i can think is i had to clip her nails yesterday and clean her ears for the show her first show tommorow. also earlier i was trying to cuddle her on the floor by getting down and lying by her and she started to attack my arm by really biteing me , what on earth has happend to my baby ?  any ideas folks ???? hope she picks up for tommorow .


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Has she had a call yet ? Maybe she's about to and is feeling a tad hormonal. Or it could be because you've been doing things to her - like nails and ears - that you don't usually do. Meezer gals are very head strong  

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Have to agree with Saiko, we have a Queen who went exactly the same when her hormones kicked in. I just let her come to me when shes in the mood to, lol.
"GOOD LUCK" for tomorrow*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless her have you tried feliway spay, she just might be a bit grumpy with you pulling her about before the show tomorrow with all the cleaning clipping and grooming, maybe she thinks your gona do it some more, 
Good luck tomorrow  *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again agree with Saiks,try something because it won't do her any favors if she doesn't like being handled but she may surprise you,good luck and let us know how you both get on


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

My Audrey is exactly the same! I think she likes things to be on her terms now though! 

I brush her and wipe her eyes everyday and usually win her over with a bit of ham but she doesnt like cuddles or anything remotely loving! 

Good luck in the show


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guy's , i know trust her to act like this day before her first show , she is normaly so loving would never have thought she could change like this within a day . 

Yes i shall let you all know.... i am so excited and nervous for Audrey (she hates being put in basket or cage ) . 

Hi Auds mum , our babies have the same name  i had that name in my head for my first queen since last year , also after Audrey hepburn ( great minds think alike eh ) . 

Well i have just come back from morrisons loaded with godies for her............. ( in a bid to win her over ) first off was the king prawns only a couple tho , ive got her fave ham too, for later and other bits . still no sign infact, she looked at me as if to say, i know your game ! so fingers crossed .

Thanks all guy's for your best wishes for show


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sure she will be fine. Meezers are also very intuitive, she could be picking up on your emotions and the fact that somethings a brewing and she's not sure what it is  My show babes know when a show is coming up - don't ask me how. They certainly know the minute they see the show bag come out, even if they haven't been out for a while. 

To save a fight tomorrow, I'd get the carrier out now with a nice warm blanket and a hottie in it and just leave it in the room like an extra bed. She will be less suspicious of it tomorrow morning then. Although that doesn't always work, some things you just can not get passed them - way too intelligent for their own good.

I would say though, don't feed her anything she hasn't had before tonight, just incase it upsets her tum for tomorrow.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Yes i shall let you all know.... i am so excited and nervous for Audrey (she hates being put in basket or cage ) .


*Some feliway sprayed into her basket 10 mins before you put her in could help I know it's hard, but try to be calm, your emotions will tranfers to her too. ( I know from experience, lol)
Look forward to hearing the results*


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

eieio said:


> Thanks guy's , i know trust her to act like this day before her first show , she is normaly so loving would never have thought she could change like this within a day .
> 
> Yes i shall let you all know.... i am so excited and nervous for Audrey (she hates being put in basket or cage ) .
> 
> ...


 Audrey is named after Audrey Hepburn too! lol! 

Hope the king prawns worked!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

How was Audrey at the show, how did you get on ?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

lol Erbsli hates me right now. She just got Stronghold, Drontal and nail clippings all in the last 48hrs lol I've been getting out the toys and playing with her with Trouble and it seems to be doing the trick. I have a pole with a little dangle feather and string thingy. She's coming round but still a bit moody. she's due another call soon though.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Just my opinion, but maybe, you should of waited a few more days to do, the fleaing, worming, nails ect. I think cats/kittens need to settle and get used to you before you do so many things to them.Saying that, I always clip a kittens nails & worm before it leaves for its new home, so it is one less problem for the owner to worry about*


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Saikou said:


> How was Audrey at the show, how did you get on ?


Hi Saiko Audrey was an absolute delight she was such a good girl for me i still cant believe how good she was , we are just over the moon with her , she got a 2nd in her open class and a 1st in her second class  for her first show we are just chuffed to bits  . thank you so much for asking how she got on .


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

eieio said:


> Hi Saiko Audrey was an absolute delight she was such a good girl for me i still cant believe how good she was , we are just over the moon with her , she got a 2nd in her open class and a 1st in her second class  for her first show we are just chuffed to bits  . thank you so much for asking how she got on .


OH and since the show she has is back to her old self loving everyone


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

She did you proud, I have added my congratulations on her show brag thread.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Just my opinion, but maybe, you should of waited a few more days to do, the fleaing, worming, nails ect. I think cats/kittens need to settle and get used to you before you do so many things to them.Saying that, I always clip a kittens nails & worm before it leaves for its new home, so it is one less problem for the owner to worry about*


if i didn't have another cat here i would have done so. but yes i agree the less stress the better. but thought better to do it now and get the vet visit and all the horrible stuff over with so she can settle and not have anything forced on her for a while. she's got the rest of her life to get used to us. she's fine had her first lukemia jab today and is roaming round the house checking everything out as we speak. 

i really only mentioned it for example to Angeli that even after all the fuss with Erbsli the toy playing helped her come out.

how's she doing now Angeli?


----------

